# Авиация > Литература >  Книга - Экперимент

## Nik Primopye

"Армада МиГ-15"   Сделано только для пробы. 

Надо бы подобрать  качество-размер.

ПДФ - пробовал и вчера и сегодня - чо-то качество не получается.
Качество есть - размер непотребный. Или - я криворукий.

Пока - ИМХО - джипег рулит.
Сделал 2 варианта - сканировал 200 точ 24-бит тифф, поворачивал и конвертировал.
В зипах - по 2 страницы.

1 вариант  - 200Х1Х25 - 200 точек, качество джип-25, 662кБ

- http://rapidshare.de/files/38231942/200X1X25.zip.html

2 вариант - 200Х075Х40 -200точ урезан до 75%, качество джип-40, 549кБ

- http://rapidshare.de/files/38231945/200X075X40.zip.html

Размеры файлов отличаются, но не критически.
Посмотрю 1 - хорошо вроде.
Посмотрю 2 - да и тоже хорошо.

Нужен взгляд со стороны.
У меня ясности  пока нет. Хотя - склоняюсь к джип 200точ качеством к 30.
300 точ - рулез конечно, но размер неприличный. 
Да и книги такого класса в 300 - нет нужды.

 Просьба помогать.
Размер вроде небольшой. Вытащите, поисследуйте, дайте заключение.

Н. 
==================================================
Протокол №2 от 07/01/08

----------


## Nik Primopye

Виноват, тут же можно картинки аттачить...

Прилепил

Сканировано 300 точек 8-бит, сохранено в тифф. Повернуто, обрезаны поля. Уменьшено в размерах на 50%.

Размер получился - 213кБ. Дальше уменьшить, похоже - не удастся.
Ожидаемый размер всей книги - 80 стр. и 4 обложки - около 20 МБ.

При таком размере у меня на мониторе картинка получается с 2-х кратным увеличением - прикладывал книжку к экрану - точно в 2 раза.
Запас по теням достаточный. У меня на экране выглядит темновато, но так сканировалось для лучшего баланса - техт/фото. При необходимости легко коррегируется. Т.е. - нужны детали на фото - увеличьте яркость/гамму в программе-просмотрщике.
Я использую XnView, всем рекомендую.
Все выше - весьма зависит от конкретного монитора и его настроек.Просьба учитывать.

Комменты просьба сделать до 00 гринвич, завтра придется сканить по любому.

Н.
======================================
Протокол №4 от 07/01/08

----------

